# Kitchens,Baths, and Additions



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Dont sell you're house. Give it a facelift. In this market its better to remodel than to sell. Call for a free estimate.

We deal with all sizes of jobs. from large to small.Windows,Doors,crown molding,baseboard,Tile and hardwood floors,crapet,

drywall, and painting,specializing in complete kitchen,bath,and additions.

Jeff McGill

813-453-5053 im still in pcola just a different cell</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent regarding addition to rear of house.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Time for a fresh look?Complete interior and exterior painting as well.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i cant say enough about this guy. he did my hole house in tile(floor). he laid it on the diagonal and it flows from room to room. no broken joints. i can post pics if any one is interested. he also did some texturing work for me which also came out great. im sure he can do it all and he takes his time and does it right. with that being said if you are thinking about redoing anything especially tile give him a call. fantastic work at a great price. 

thanks so much jeff for the job well done. it is nice when you have a contractor that you can count on and wont screw your brains out over the price.my wife couldnt be more pleased. many more projects for the future jeff just got to get ready for the :baby

talk to you soon

bruce


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Dont :banghead. give me a call.

813-453-5053

Jeff


----------

